# Taking Blocks in different area



## JREDM90 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey Guys, 
New to this forum. I currently live in Orange County and have waited forever for Flex to notify me if there become available positions (Orange County doesn't show up on the list of places to deliver). Apparently they must have too many people in this area. Well I went back on the app and saw that they were looking for drivers in a different area. This area is about 1.5-2 hours away which is fine by me because I drive to that region all the time for a few different odd jobs every month. 
My question is, if I signed up for FLEX in that region that is not where I live, is that possible to still work there? When scheduling a block do you get notification early enough to be able to say "oh! I can drive there tomorrow and work!" or do the block appointments come to you randomly throughout the day? 
I am interested in doing this but wish they had job locations and a need for drivers closer to where I live.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

You don't need to live there but will probably find a good portion of the blocks that are dropped are done so about an hour or two before the shifts start. You can always drive to the area and camp out for the day and work blocks as you can catch them (if you can catch them from those using automated tools). The other option is to use an automated method to catch blocks which will allow you to change your service area to one that you prefer to work in but there are downsides to doing that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If your registered in OC/LA, then offers come up for Irvine, maybe Anaheim, and Chino are probably the closest. Then Hawthorn, East LA, Inglewood and Rosemead.

What do you mean different area ?


----------



## JREDM90 (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys and sorry for the late response. 
What I mean is on the app when I went to sign up, Orange county wasn't available on the list of places to work. So I waited a few days and then deleted the app since I felt like it wasn't going to help. I then thought about maybe traveling to either San Diego or Palm Springs or Riverside area and just traveling there on the days that I am able to get work (or the available blocks). The one that ended up being open and said they need drivers was in the Palm Desert area. I travel to Palm Desert for my musician job almost once or twice a week so I thought maybe I could just sign up for that area. 

Maybe I'm confused but from what I thought, in order to work, you either have to wait for the app to tell you last minute block openings or you just schedule in advance. 
My thoughts were that I could either drive to palm desert area and wait for a block to open (like what people do with postmates, uber, etc.) or can I just sit at home in Orange County and wait for a block to open and schedule it for the next day? 

From what dlkcs said it might not be worth it to sit and wait because there are people using automated block catch methods that wouldn't give me a chance to snag the blocks that I want. So I'd be sitting there trying to catch a block and possibly waste my time and day camping out. Is that correct?

Oh and I don't really want to work in LA area because...well it's LA haha! Hard to navigate, heavy traffic and I don't want to deliver to bad neighborhoods. But what you are saying, Amsoil, is that if I registered in LA that I could potentially have a block come up in Irvine and OC area? 

One last question, do blocks ever come up in the evenings but deliveries are the next day? That would work best for me instead of camping out and waiting for work that I might not have a chance to get.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

When you select a warehouse make sure it is one you will be comfortable working out of for some time as Amazon does not always allow a driver to change their location later. You will pretty much be locked to the type and location (and are served) of the warehouse you sign up at.

One way around this restriction is to use a script to search for blocks in other areas. This method will allow you to work different warehouses whenever you choose but there are downfalls with this method (like being soft blocked by Amazon).

Many warehouses are greatly impacted right now by too many drivers that were hired for the holidays and drivers using automated tools to grab blocks. This tends to impact Prime Now warehouses more than logistics warehouses.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

JREDM90 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys and sorry for the late response.
> But what you are saying, Amsoil, is that if I registered in LA that I could potentially have a block come up in Irvine and OC area?
> 
> One last question, do blocks ever come up in the evenings but deliveries are the next day? That would work best for me instead of camping out and waiting for work that I might not have a chance to get.


The one's I listed above are grouped together so you can see offers from anyone of those DS's. Riverside is all by itself. Why Chino is not part of that I still don't have a valid answer for. Both are in the Inland empire, Chino is in San Bernadino county and I have had a couple of routes out of Chino go clear out to Devore. Pray you don't have a return.

They did when I was at DLA7, Chino. However times are ever changing. And it's like a Mechanics secret , giving up that answer makes it harder to get a block.


----------

